# Songs for every MBTI types



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi there.

I created this topic out of fun just to guess what every mbti type would like to listen to, or relate to.
Of course it's not perfect, I'm in trouble with non-N types so suggestions are always welcome.
Of course it's just fun, don't take it too seriously. 


ENFP - THE SCATMAN - Scatman John
ENTP - Squarepusher - Come On My Selector
INFJ - Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside
ENFJ - Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun: 



ESTP - DJ Snake, Lil Jon - Turn Down for What: 



ISTP - The Weeknd - The Hills
ISFJ - OneRepublic - Counting Stars
ESFJ - The Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling
ENTJ - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Eine kleine Nachtmusik (classical music)
INTJ - Raury - God's Whisper: 



INTP - Beck - Loser
INFP - Agnes Obel - Riverside: 



ISTJ - Queen - Under Pressure
ESTJ - Oasis - Wonderwall
ISFP - Fiona Apple - Criminal: 



ESFP - Sia - Chandelier


----------



## serenay13bp (May 5, 2016)

adandanl thank u i love u. 
I'm INFJ and 'Otherside' has coincidentally always been one of my most liked songs.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

serenay13bp said:


> adandanl thank u i love u.
> I'm INFJ and 'Otherside' has coincidentally always been one of my most liked songs.


You're welcome.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

ESTJ: 





(Yes, it's about a Swedish king. Not relevant though.


----------



## Redhotpengy (Jan 17, 2013)

ISTP


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Hm. thanks. I would never have guessed. Sound so much Si to me.
Bond is definitely a ISTP character though.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

ISFJ


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

ISFP


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't know Bitterself. I get N vibes from Lana del Rey and Lorde.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

jetser said:


> I don't know Bitterself. I get N vibes from Lana del Rey and Lorde.


They're both ISFPs actually. I'm not that sure about Lorde, but Lana definitely is (but that song I posted has some Si in it).


----------



## Old Man Aragorn (Apr 24, 2016)

ESTP:
Escape from the City


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

That's not an actual song though.
I mean an ESTP should judge this, but I think it's a touch childish to be considered an actual song.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

IxFP: 
* *











ENxP: 
* *











INxJ: 
* *











IxTP: 
* *











ExFJ: 
* *


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

ISxJ: 
* *











ExTJ: 
* *











ESxP: 
* *


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

flourine said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* *






I should identify with this? Oh fck..


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

jetser said:


> I should identify with this? Oh fck..


*yup*


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

pass the spaghetti


----------

